# Why can I not hit my driver straight!!!!



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

I've not hit a straight drive with my driver in about 6 weeks!!! I can not figure out what I'm doing wrong. It a ping g15 10.5 degree with regular shaft!! It's really. Starting to annoy me because I can hit my g10 3 wood as straight as a die!! And as far as I'm concerned I'm not doing anything different!!!

Has anyone any ideas??? I'm thinking of selling driver and trying a different one!!!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

What shots you hitting? Slice,Pull,Thin,Topped or all of them


----------



## Hendo007 (May 1, 2012)

Ricky i went through the same thing for the past couple of weeks, one day perfect the next hooked everything. Last time I played was on Sunday and it was working bloody well again. Thankfully. All i done differently was slow the back swing right down and almost pause at the top of it. Just seemed to get the right rhythm and everything was clicking again. Hope it lasts


----------



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

No matter what I do it slices!! Weather I slow it down, speed it up or even try and close the face!! I just don't understand I've no confidence to bring the driver out!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (May 1, 2012)

Well not sure if this is what you want to hear, i tried the same driver and found i sliced it mainly

Changed to an older G2 with blue grafolloy prolaunch shaft and the difference was 80% on the fairway

Might be the Ping shaft ?


----------



## DaveM (May 1, 2012)

The G15 is designed to draw the ball. So you must be hitting very out to in with an open face. Or something to slice one of those?


----------



## Jaymosafehands (May 1, 2012)

only way to fix it is to go see a pro - miles cheaper than a new driver


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

DaveM said:



			The G15 is designed to draw the ball. So you must be hitting very out to in with an open face. Or something to slice one of those?
		
Click to expand...

Agree with this the G15 should be a doddle to hit and certainly not one that you should be slicing. Any chance of uploading a video of your swing?


----------



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

Jaymosafehands said:



			only way to fix it is to go see a pro - miles cheaper than a new driver
		
Click to expand...

I was with my course pro 3 weeks ago!! They change my grip and my swing and everything feels wrong and it's not helped me at all!!!


----------



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

In_The_Rough said:



			Agree with this the G15 should be a doddle to hit and certainly not one that you should be slicing. Any chance of uploading a video of your swing?
		
Click to expand...

I was actually thinking of going to the pro shop and trying a draw driver to see if that would help any!!! I used to hit my mums old g5 driver no problem!! But I changed as it was a ladies club and thought I'd be better with the g15!!!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:



			I was with my course pro 3 weeks ago!! They change my grip and my swing and everything feels wrong and it's not helped me at all!!!
		
Click to expand...

What did they say was the root of the problem though? I can assure you a slice takes a lot longer than 3 weeks to fix:smirk: dont condemn your coaches yet for it not helping or working. Have you practiced what they told you to work on or are you just going out playing on the course.


----------



## Heidi (May 1, 2012)

boys! why do you automatically think its the club with its regular/stiff/wobbly shaft and offset head that causes the problem?! OP - you must have some weird out to in swing thing, not returning the head to square, or weight all over the place, or a grip or stance problem

i bet if you give your driver to the pro he'll hit it in a straight line!

its not the tool...


----------



## garyinderry (May 1, 2012)

i can slice any DRAW driver that has ever been made! FACT !


----------



## Wolfman (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:



			I was actually thinking of going to the pro shop and trying a draw driver to see if that would help any!!! I used to hit my mums old g5 driver no problem!! But I changed as it was a ladies club and thought I'd be better with the g15!!!
		
Click to expand...

Its the shaft !


----------



## Heidi (May 1, 2012)

Wolfman said:



			Its the shaft on the end of the club!
		
Click to expand...

fixed it! (ooo can i say that?!)


----------



## Jaymosafehands (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:



			I was with my course pro 3 weeks ago!! They change my grip and my swing and everything feels wrong and it's not helped me at all!!!
		
Click to expand...

I feel your pain brother. Go see him, he'll see you hit a few balls and tell you exactly what you're doing wrong. Then comes the hard bit - changing it. I'm going through it and it feels like I'm going backward rapido, but I trust it will work.

Go have a refresher session, it will work if you trust it.


----------



## DaveM (May 1, 2012)

Ya beat me to that one Heidi lol. Only I was going to make reference to the "tool" on the handle. But you shafted that one.


----------



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

Heidi said:



			boys! why do you automatically think its the club with its regular/stiff/wobbly shaft and offset head that causes the problem?! OP - you must have some weird out to in swing thing, not returning the head to square, or weight all over the place, or a grip or stance problem

i bet if you give your driver to the pro he'll hit it in a straight line!


I'm not blaming the club!!! I know it's something I'm doing wrong!! I just can't understand why I'm not having the same problem with my 3 wood???
		
Click to expand...


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:





Heidi said:



			boys! why do you automatically think its the club with its regular/stiff/wobbly shaft and offset head that causes the problem?! OP - you must have some weird out to in swing thing, not returning the head to square, or weight all over the place, or a grip or stance problem

i bet if you give your driver to the pro he'll hit it in a straight line!


I'm not blaming the club!!! I know it's something I'm doing wrong!! I just can't understand why I'm not having the same problem with my 3 wood???
		
Click to expand...

The Driver is the easiest club in the bag to slice, trust me your swing path will be the problem, need to see a vid really
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Heidi (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:





Heidi said:



			boys! why do you automatically think its the club with its regular/stiff/wobbly shaft and offset head that causes the problem?! OP - you must have some weird out to in swing thing, not returning the head to square, or weight all over the place, or a grip or stance problem

i bet if you give your driver to the pro he'll hit it in a straight line!


I'm not blaming the club!!! I know it's something I'm doing wrong!! I just can't understand why I'm not having the same problem with my 3 wood???
		
Click to expand...

cos you looooove your 3 wood! and its an easier club to hit. anything you are doing wrong with the 3 wood, you will also be doing wrong with the driver - but its an evil club and will exaggerate any probs

now - i have a tendency to slice when my swing goes lazy - it turns into an ugly out to in swing, all arms, i cant blame the club cos i know its me!

i do it with the 3 wood too - the shot might be beautiful, but when i look at the divot I've taken its pointing at the trees on the left hand side of the fairway - classic out to in swing! but the 3 wood is never going to give as horrible a shot as the driver.

so, get to the range and do a vid and post it for uncle bob to have a look at! 

best of luck by the way - its an evil game which messes with your head 

Click to expand...


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2012)

Ricky are you slicing the ball so it's *starts right* and then goes even more right?..... or does it start left?


----------



## Heidi (May 1, 2012)

DaveM said:



			Ya beat me to that one Heidi lol. Only I was going to make reference to the "tool" on the handle. But you shafted that one.

Click to expand...

heidi likes this post


----------



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

I will get to the driving range and try get a video of my swing and post it up while try and fix my swing!!! Ive been play about 6 months and just trying to improve my game!! Was giving handicap of 21, but would so love to be in the mid teens by end of year!!! A big ask I know!! 

Thank you all for your help and suggestions


----------



## Heidi (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:



			I will get to the driving range and try get a video of my swing and post it up while try and fix my swing!!! Ive been play about 6 months and just trying to improve my game!! Was giving handicap of 21, but would so love to be in the mid teens by end of year!!! A big ask I know!! 

Thank you all for your help and suggestions
		
Click to expand...

Youll get there - just takes patience and a lot of hard work. Post your vid on the expert section and see what bob makes of it - he can spot probs immediately and give you some drills to fix it! In a month you'll not even know what a slice is!


----------



## In_The_Rough (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:



			I will get to the driving range and try get a video of my swing and post it up while try and fix my swing!!! Ive been play about 6 months and just trying to improve my game!! Was giving handicap of 21, but would so love to be in the mid teens by end of year!!! A big ask I know!! 

Thank you all for your help and suggestions
		
Click to expand...

If you have only been playing 6 months you are doing more than fine dont even think of changing clubs yet. I struggled to hit a 7 iron after 6 months never mind a Driver, get a vid done and get the slice sorted and the game will become more fun


----------



## Ricky w (May 1, 2012)

JustOne said:



			Ricky are you slicing the ball so it's *starts right* and then goes even more right?..... or does it start left?
		
Click to expand...





It starts off going straight then goes right just at the last minute


----------



## JustOne (May 1, 2012)

At the last minute? How far right are we talking about?


----------



## Heidi (May 1, 2012)

Ricky w said:



			It starts off going straight then goes right just at the last minute
		
Click to expand...

Same as my nasty slices - can almost see your vid now! get to bed and dream of the perfect round, and get yourself to the range young man!


----------



## Ricky w (May 2, 2012)

JustOne said:



			At the last minute? How far right are we talking about?
		
Click to expand...

It about the last 30 yards it just it just slices


----------



## JustOne (May 2, 2012)

Can't be conclusive but it sounds like you are making an off centered strike... out of the heel. The difference in shaft length between your 3-wood and driver has to be taken into consideration at address. I'd be tempted to buy some impact tape just to see where the ball is hitting the clubface.


----------



## MadAdey (May 2, 2012)

If you have only just started playing then why are you so bothered about hitting a driver? Off your handicap you do not need to hit driver to get round the course in a low score. I played in the woodhall meet at the weekend and my partner played off 8 and only used a 3-wood from every tee, not even a driver in the bag.

6 months is not long in this game. See your pro and take lessons. Save the driver for on the range, do not take it on the course with you. After a few weeks you may find you start to like it and gain some confidence as it is always easier to hit the ball on the range.


----------



## Smiffy (May 2, 2012)

I think your problem might be due to the fact that you are using too many exclaimation marks!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wolfman (May 2, 2012)

Smiffy said:



			I think your problem might be due to the fact that you are using too many exclaimation marks!!!!!!!!!


Click to expand...

Yep that will do it every time, either that or

 ITS STILL THE SHAFT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 3, 2012)

You are cutting the club face across the ball from right to left, this is tilting the balls axis of rotation down to the right and that is what makes the ball veer to the right.   The more loft a club has the less effect this cutting across action will make, this is why your 3 wood or more lofted irons wont slice as much.

To stop slicing and hit it straight you need to work out how to get the club face to approach from the inside line and strike the ball square at the widest part of the swing arc.   Bob on this site has a drill where you can use two sponges or a head cover to learn how to improve your swingpath to the ball.  Look it up, it should help.


----------

